# TUG Lifetime Members



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2008)

Doug just finished up some new coding on the TUGBBS that now identifies TUG LIFETIME MEMBERS!  (big thanks to Doug for this!)

Those of you who are most valued lifetime members will now have this label displayed below your username here on the TUGBBS.

I have added about 20 or so of you as of now...and will be doing the rest here shortly...its a manual process to identify each of you so please be patient with me =)

for those of you wanting more info on the lifetime membership award (and to see a list of all lifetime members)...you may click here

http://tug2.net/lifetime.htm


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 14, 2008)

*Am I One?*

Just checking...

I AM, I AM.  WOW!  (What an ego!)

I just found (presumably) my first post on TUG, back in 11/96...it was an "intro" note.


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 14, 2008)

Congratulations and a hearty "Thank you" to all the lifetime members.  I recognized some names, but then realized that I probably "know" many of these people by their bulletin board name - not their real name!


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 14, 2008)

stmartinfan said:


> ... but then realized that I probably "know" many of these people by their bulletin board name - not their real name!



... and that's what makes it time consuming to add this status in on the bbs, too.

It would help a LOT if people would make sure they have their real names correctly entered in their profiles.  The real name is only available to the BBS Staff, and is never openly shown on the bbs.  Having accurate real names in your profile is also a great help in finding your profile when you've forgotten your login name and need help.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 14, 2008)

ok...ive gone through the entire list (save the volunteers) and you should all be listed correctly now.

As for those of you volunteers...im going to need more time to link these bbs names to your membership records =)

I also notice many of the volunteers who have earned lifetime memberships are not on the lifetime page...ill have to update that as well.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 14, 2008)

Fern you earned it the hard way.

Your knowledge about t/s and your web information about diabetes that directive me to the National Diabetes Information Clearinghouse help me add years to my life.

Thanks !!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 14, 2008)

Missed it by that much! (Get Smart quote)  :rofl: 

How am I going to generate referrals?  Hmmm........I guess I will have to win a quarterly award.  I don't need anymore weeks to exchange. 

Back to the ol' keyboard to write more reviews.  Two more on their way February 8th or 9th.  Gee, do you think I oughta write another review of Shearwater in April?  Maybe........gotta win the award.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2008)

ok...that should take care of everyone that I can find =)

next on my list is to update the lifetime award page...there are alot of missed names!

Also...if there are any of you who read this and are lifetime members but for whatever reason it did not get updated...this is likely due to an email change or difference...so please either pm me or email me at TUG@TUG2.NET and we will get it sorted out and you info updated accordingly!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brian, you should give a lifetime award for 50 reviews or some other arbitrary number.  

I think I have quite a few, plus two referrals.  Maybe you can give the award for like 5 referrals + 50 reviews.  I should be able to get that in about 8 years.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2008)

haha...ok ill change your title to TUG "almost lifetime" member...howboutthemapples?  =)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, it's something to look forward to!   

Maybe 10,000 posts?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2008)

I wish it were that easy....creating ambiguous member titles takes quite a bit of work due to the special coding behind the scenes to differentiate people between guests and tug members.

adding a new usergroup while seemingly simple....isnt =)


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 15, 2008)

Brian,

How come you're not on the list of lifetime members?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2008)

havent gotten around to updating it yet.


----------



## Nicole D. (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm sorry if I could have found the answer to my question by searching, but do you still pay dues when you become a lifetime member? No, right???


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2008)

nope...once you become a lifetime member your membership is free for life.


----------



## bigrick (Jan 16, 2008)

I belong to a few organizations where I paid to become a lifetime member.  I paid something like 6 times the annual rate and now never have to pay again.  Is there an option like this in the works?

Maybe something like some of us got by buying a South Africa week several years ago.  If you don't recall it went like this: buy an SA week and for a super low price you could extend your RCI membership for 10 years.

Why not a TUG equivalent super low price to purchase lifetime membership?


----------



## Makai Guy (Jan 16, 2008)

Why not let it remain a reward for those who have given of _themselves_ (rather than just money) to the organization?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 16, 2008)

The lifetime memberships (and other awards) are intended to reward those who give back to the community and ensure their memberships are free so they can continue to contribute.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hey -- Aren't They All Still Breathing Air?*

Shouldn't that be _Lifetime (So Far) Member_ ?  

If so, the simple(r) designation _Life Member_ would be (a) more accurate & (b) more elegant. 

Then again, what's _elegance_ & what's _simplicity_ when you're talking timeshares? 

Just saying. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## EdB (Jan 22, 2008)

Makai Guy said:


> Why not let it remain a reward for those who have given of _themselves_ (rather than just money) to the organization?



Sounds right to me.

Maybe if I posted more than once in the last two years I would be a Lifetime Member.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Quality Factor Trumps Sheer Volume.*




rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe 10,000 posts?


But what if the 10*,*000 are made up of 1*,*000 good TUG-BBS entries alongside 9*,*000 duds ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## KauaiMark (Jan 26, 2008)

*Cool!*

Just checking in...


----------



## Fern Modena (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey, as a founding member (actually organizer) of the NorCal TUGgers, you gotta be a lifer...

Fern



KauaiMark said:


> Just checking in...


----------



## Hoc (Jan 26, 2008)

To whoever made me a lifetime member, thank you.


----------



## icydog (Mar 7, 2008)

Hoc, they made you a lifetime member because you unselfishly give to the group. You are always an intelligent read and I look forward to your take on things. You especially helped me with RHC but there were other things you said that also stopped me in my tracks and made me think, _Wow, I don't know everything!_ Thanks for all your service to Tug


----------



## Hoc (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks, Marylyn.  I just see it as an opportunity to run my mouth/fingers.


----------



## tonyg (Apr 9, 2008)

It doesn't seem to be there for me.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 9, 2008)

?  I dont show you listed as one for this email address...is your membership under a different one?

shoot me an email and we can sort it out easily  tug@tug2.net


----------



## tonyg (Apr 13, 2008)

Sent that e-mail yesterday.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 13, 2008)

sorry..things are quite hectic after being out of the office for a week.  I am working on catching up =)


----------

